# lime in the barn



## rtdoyer (May 6, 2010)

I have been reading about adding lime (not the white caustic lime, but the grey agricultural lime, sometimes called 'garden lime') to the goat pens to help with odor, antibacterial quality, and it eliminates a place for flies to breed. I have read that you sprinkle it down on the ground before adding the bedding. I saw the information on the Fias Co Farm website as well as some other sites.

Any tips or cautions for this? I would like to do some of the more natural controls, but was thinking that this could be more of an immediate help as we are cleaning pens this week.

Tonia


----------



## Blueroan (Mar 6, 2010)

you might want to buy some stable fresh, it does the same thing. You can buy it at a tack store. On the racetrack, we used the white lime. I never heard of using the grey lime. I like the wood pellets to absorb and control odor. I use it in my chicken house also.


----------

